# Cutting Board and Hackberry



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

Greetings,


This is probably in the wrong forum, if so I apologize.


Has anyone ever used hackberry in a cutting board before?


Thanks,
Gary


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't see a problem with it other than it being a soft weak wood.


----------



## NewBi (Mar 23, 2017)

BigJim said:


> I don't see a problem with it other than it being a soft weak wood.


Thanks for the info. Didn’t know it was a soft weak wood.

Thanks again,
Gary


----------

